# Starbucks raises it prices



## Full Bodied Bruce (Aug 9, 2006)

Starbucks announced an average of 1.9% increase in its prices. First price increase in 2 years. I bet the oil companies don't spend much time trying to hire their executives away.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> Starbucks announced an average of 1.9% increase in its prices. First price increase in 2 years. I bet the oil companies don't spend much time trying to hire their executives away.


I heard about the increase...now my venti carmel latte and grande carmel macciato are gonna cost 7.87 together instead of 7.77


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I heard this as well. They also want to open up a buch of new stores.

They want one on every corner soon.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

Along with the increase, they are pushing up the price for their beans as well...just what I heard on the radio...then they blame it on oil prices?


----------



## Nerachnia (Aug 25, 2006)

Nonfat grande caffe latte 2 splenda please  I love starbucks

In fact when i go away on buisness trips usually half of my receipts are from starbucks


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I heard this as well. They also want to open up a buch of new stores.
> 
> They want one on every corner soon.


Until they install a timed intravenous drip next to my bed, it's never enough.


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn Starbucks are taking over the world!!!!! They just recently put one near my house. Now I feel obliged to spend 7 bucks on coffee every morning!!!


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Around this neck of the wood's we are blessed to have Wawa's and Wawa coffee beats Starbucks any day of the week and a helluva lot cheaper too...


----------



## cmiller (Sep 8, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> I heard this as well. They also want to open up a buch of new stores.
> 
> They want one on every corner soon.


Hence the old joke..... I heard their opening a new Starbucks in the parking lot of the Starbucks

and of course this http://www.geocities.com/osgiliath2/funstuff7-coffee.html


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Howard Shultz (founder of Starbucks) just was ranked #354 on the Forbes richest Americans list. I wonder if he is trying to move up some


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Looks like the Coffee Borg still has a lot of work to do around here!!


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Big whoop. So my daily Passion Tea with blackberry syrup is going to cost $0.04 more. I can afford it. It's worth it.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Full Bodied Bruce said:


> Starbucks announced an average of 1.9% increase in its prices. First price increase in 2 years. I bet the oil companies don't spend much time trying to hire their executives away.


Wow another reason for me NOT to drink Starbucks! :tg

ATL


----------



## BitchesBrew (Sep 5, 2006)

Another reason besides that it's faster, cheaper, easier, and more relaxing 
to brew better coffee in your own kitchen?....


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

Harvest Coffee is it for me.


----------



## Big Fame One (Jul 31, 2006)

'bucks is icky, here in Seattle there is many far better coffee options.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Around this neck of the wood's we are blessed to have Wawa's and Wawa coffee beats Starbucks any day of the week and a helluva lot cheaper too...


You're not kidding.. $1.19 for some of the best coffee around.

It kills me whenever I have to travel. Growing up in this area, I've definitely been spoiled by the ubiquitous Wawa.


----------

